# LTA03643 96 ford f250



## jdeberry (Feb 10, 2021)

I am looking for a boss RT3 snow plow mount for a 1996 ford f250, does anybody know where I may be able to find a used one?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jdeberry said:


> I am looking for a boss RT3 snow plow mount for a 1996 ford f250, does anybody know where I may be able to find a used one?


I'd look on Craigslist and Facebook marketplace. 
Start locally and keep expanding your search area.
New mounts aren't all that pricey.

You can also check here

https://www.storksplows.com/plow-mounts/boss.html


----------

